# Feeding kibble and ZP.



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

hi guys, i have a question for those of you with more than one chi, to make the zp go a bit further, if you were to feed one meal zp and the other kibble, would that be ok? if so what kibble is best to use. thanks- janet.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That's what i do,1meal ZP and then1 meal kibble or sometimes chicken and sometimes tinned,mixed with vegetables I also change kibble, but i get fish4dogs,and Acana, James Wellbeloved small bite


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I do one part ZP and one part Acana for both meals. I figured out that to make the ZP and Acana even I would have to feed less the overall amount and less ZP than the Acana.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

what type of arcana is it, tin or kibble ?thanks-janet.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We sometimes do one meal of ZP one meal of Acana. We feed the Ranchlands kibble because it agrees with Odie.


----------

